# Space distribution in Illustrator CS2



## sssharx (Mar 12, 2007)

This isn't the first time this has happened.  I have about six lines that I would like distribute evenly in Illustrator.  However when I use the ...distribute evenly tool in the align tool box - the lines are distributing themselves not within the two outer lines but inside the artboard.  I can't figure out why it does this.  I think it's even happened in earlier versions.  I tried rebooting (which is what I thought had solved the problem last time) but that didn't help.  Doesn't matter if it's horizontal or vertical.  Has anyone else encountered this problem?  I tried searching the threads but I didn't come up with anything.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 12, 2007)

Make sure your items are all set the same (all left, centered or right justified).

Make sure you aren't selecting all and grabbing hidden items. Those will be included in your alignment operation.

Make sure your items aren't all in one text box the size of your page.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 12, 2007)

in the context menu for the align palette, turn off 'align to artboard'


----------



## Greg Reez (Apr 5, 2007)

Open the Align Window (Window >> Align). In the upper right of that small Align box window there is a triangle (pointing to the right to signify it can be expanded into a menu). Click that triangle and you'll get a small menu of about 3 items... one of the is "Align to artboard". If its checked, it will align everything to the artboard no matter what alignment function you click on. Uncheck it... problem solved.


----------

